# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  AA- last on time

## andynap

*American tardy in June* 
*American Airlines*,  with a hub in Philadelphia, ranked last in on-time flight arrivals  among 12 U.S. airlines in June, according to the Bureau of  Transportation Statistics latest monthly report. Only 72.4 percent of  American flights arrived on time in June. Hawaiian Airlines had the best  on-time rate with 91.1 percent of flights on time. Overall, U.S.  airlines were on time 78 percent of the time. Flights at Philadelphia  International Airport, for all carriers, arrived on time 76.1 percent of  the time. The federal government says a flight is on time if it arrives  within 14 minutes of schedule. American said its June flights were  slowed by bad weather.
_ Linda Loyd_

----------


## stbartshopper

It seems to us of late Delta is worse!

----------


## SherylB

So we had booked on AA for our trip in November. Our original booked flight from YYZ to SXM went through PHL and arrived at 2:30 pm. We just received notification this week that our flight would now go through MIA and wouldn't arrive on SXM until 3:45 pm. That kind of messes up our Winair flight at 4 pm.

So we scrapped AA altogether, booked UA through EWR and now arrive on SXM at 2:10 pm. Funny thing is that my husband had now built up enough points on UA so flight were free - and AA gave us a full refund.  More money to spend on SBH!

----------


## elgreaux

> So we had booked on AA for our trip in November. Our original booked flight from YYZ to SXM went through PHL and arrived at 2:30 pm. We just received notification this week that our flight would now go through MIA and wouldn't arrive on SXM until 3:45 pm. That kind of messes up our Winair flight at 4 pm.
> 
> So we scrapped AA altogether, booked UA through EWR and now arrive on SXM at 2:10 pm. Funny thing is that my husband had now built up enough points on UA so flight were free - and AA gave us a full refund.  More money to spend on SBH!



sounds like a win-win...

----------


## marybeth

We are in that same boat, not arriving until 3:45 PM. Not sure what we'll do though...

What are your dates this year? Hoping we overlap.

mb

----------


## kent1994

> So we had booked on AA for our trip in November. Our original booked flight from YYZ to SXM went through PHL and arrived at 2:30 pm. We just received notification this week that our flight would now go through MIA and wouldn't arrive on SXM until 3:45 pm. That kind of messes up our Winair flight at 4 pm.
> 
> So we scrapped AA altogether, booked UA through EWR and now arrive on SXM at 2:10 pm. Funny thing is that my husband had now built up enough points on UA so flight were free - and AA gave us a full refund.  More money to spend on SBH!



 :thumb up:  We have been using UA from EWR for years. Before the merger, Continental.

----------


## JEK

Mike R has a secret route that always gets him to Le Select by noon. Time travel? Better travel karma?  :cool:

----------


## marybeth

No idea :Confused:  , it's not happening from PIT. 

I can't complain though, b/c it still beats driving 3-4 hours to a major airport.  Or having to overnight before flying out.

----------


## andynap

> We have been using UA from EWR for years. Before the merger, Continental.



I'm not driving to Newark  as long as I'm 20 minutes from PHL.

----------


## kent1994

> No idea , it's not happening from PIT. 
> 
> I can't complain though, b/c it still beats driving 3-4 hours to a major airport.  Or having to overnight before flying out.



What about PIT to SJU. SJU to SBH?

----------


## JEK

> What about PIT to SJU. SJU to SBH?



Have you forgotten? Some of us are on a budget  :cool:

----------


## stbartshopper

Why when the airlines are making more $$ than ever do the travelers suffer more than ever?

----------


## marybeth

> What about PIT to SJU. SJU to SBH?



Looking into all options at this point. But we already have SBC booked.

----------


## JEK

#refund

----------


## kent1994

> Have you forgotten? Some of us are on a budget



I'm not sure it always costs more.  :cool:

----------


## marybeth

> I'm not sure it always costs more.




Maybe not always, but this time its more than double.

----------


## SherylB

> We are in that same boat, not arriving until 3:45 PM. Not sure what we'll do though...
> 
> What are your dates this year? Hoping we overlap.
> 
> mb



MaryBeth, we're there from November 19th to 27th.

----------


## SherylB

> sounds like a win-win...



It is a win-win Ellen, but we only have a 54 minute connection in EWR. Thank goodness we have mastered the art of carry-on baggage only for our past few trips, but it's still a little tight for my comfort. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly!

----------


## elgreaux

> It is a win-win Ellen, but we only have a 54 minute connection in EWR. Thank goodness we have mastered the art of carry-on baggage only for our past few trips, but it's still a little tight for my comfort. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly!



fingers crossed.. you'll make it !

----------


## marybeth

> MaryBeth, we're there from November 19th to 27th.



Woo Hoo! November 24th to Dec. 4th.  :thumb up:

----------


## ffosterm

We are trying for an AA route DFW-CLT-SXM this year.  Last year we did DFW-MIA-SXM and AA changed the times on us too.  It actually helped me be able to book SBC, but would've been pretty irritating had I already booked the connecting flight.

----------


## shihadehs

American just changed our flight down from Philadelphia in November so we now have a very tight connection in San Juan...
gotta love the carry on!!!

----------


## andynap

Just got an email 2 days ago that AA changed our times from PHL to SXM in February. 30 minutes earlier- no problem. At least they let me know in plenty of time. Now if only this new time holds.

----------


## MIke R

> Mike R has a secret route that always gets him to Le Select by noon. Time travel? Better travel karma?



And once  again you twist my words .....on the island for lunch is what I said we do.......which means usually  a little after 1..... not 12......never said noon  .....and it's very easy to do on a jet blue non stop and no checked bags 

I m doing  AA in November which gets me in  at night in SXM ....NOT IMPRESSED ......the choices suck lately .....

and it's not nice to mock people who are on a budget.......they generally don't appreciate it :Wink-slap:

----------


## andynap

> And once  again you twist my words .....on the island for lunch is what I said we do.......which means usually  a little after 1..... not 12......never said noon  .....and it's very easy to do on a jet blue non stop and no checked bags 
> 
> I m doing  AA in November which gets me in  at night in SXM ....NOT IMPRESSED ......the choices suck lately .....
> 
> and it's not nice to mock people who are on a budget.......they generally don't appreciate it



It seems to me you would get there the same time even with checked bags. I don't think carryon has any more magic to it except less underwear change.  :evil:

----------


## MIke R

> It seems to me you would get there the same time even with checked bags. I don't think carryon has any more magic to it except less underwear change.



no thanks ..I d rather by pass ithe friendly welcoming immigration process , packed wth clothes I won't wear and stuff I won't  use, providing of course they dont lose my bag, and  instead breeze right on through in transit and head right to the gate  thank you very much

----------


## andynap

> no thanks ..I d rather by pass ithe friendly welcoming immigration process , packed wth clothes I won't wear and stuff I won't  use, providing of course they dont lose my bag, and  instead breeze right on through in transit and head right to the gate  thank you very much



It no big deal so don't make it one.

----------


## MIke R

You re right It's no big deal  and I'm not making it one ....

its  only a big deal when you re bags don't make it to the island or you miss your connection due to long lines  :cool:

----------


## andynap

> You re right It's no big deal  and I'm not making it one ....
> 
> its  only a big deal when you re bags don't make it to the island or you miss your connection due to long lines



That hasn't happened to me in 40 years going to SXM or 15 in SBH. Has it happened to you?

----------


## MIke R

BOTH have before I became enlightened LOL

and there have been quite a few posts on here through the years describing that happening as well ..

do a google search on how lost bags are increasing and worse yet stuff is being taken out of checked bags while inspecting

----------


## andynap

I have nothing but clothes to take in my checked bags . Anyone who puts valuable items in checked bags doesn't travel a lot.

----------


## kent1994

> no thanks ..I d rather by pass ithe friendly welcoming immigration process , packed wth clothes I won't wear and stuff I won't  use, providing of course they dont lose my bag, and  instead breeze right on through in transit and head right to the gate  thank you very much



I don't see how an adult can pack enough clothes into a knapsack to last a week.

----------


## andynap

> I don't see how an adult can pack enough clothes into a knapsack to last a week.



No underwear.

----------


## amyb

I have learned from my grandsons the term for this...GOING COMMANDO.

It's great being grandma.

----------


## MIke R

Plenty of underwear.....but you really need a good modern backpack ...they are amazing in their ability to carry so much stuff....it's really very easy....of course i don't wear long pants or fancy shoes etc .......but I get plenty of shorts T shirts, collared shirts, underwear, toiletries etc in my  Northface backpack


oh and they stopped  calling them knapsacks in the 90s...LOL

----------

